# Rinehart R-100 ???



## oubobcat (Jan 17, 2003)

ANY ONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE SHOOTS?

HEARD THEY WERE TWO DAYS,50 TARGETS EACH DAY.
NEW MAG LIST 10 SHOOTS FEB-AUG

RINEHARTS WEB SIGHT ISN'T UP DATED YET


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

I can scan you the flyer. pm me with your email address.


----------



## oubobcat (Jan 17, 2003)

I GOT FLYER ,BUT ONLY HEARD RUMORS FROM AMO SHOW??
LIKE ONE CLASS ONLY PAYING MONEY,MOSTLY TO PRO MO BEGINNERS GIVING AWAY ALOT OF DOOR PRIZES,ALOT!!!!!


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

From what I heard its a one money class anyone can shoot. Are you can shoot just for fun ,You can keep score or not. Alot of door prizes. Of course if you shoot for the money you havre to keep score


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

I spoke with the tournament director and she said to feel free to call or email her with any questions. 
[email protected] or 608-524-6771


----------



## jheimerschmidt (Jun 21, 2002)

*The basic scoop!*

There are 3 competition shoots

1. There is a money shoot - 5 classes: Pro, Open, Limited, Women & Traditional. Must register by 9:30 Saturday - shoot at 10:00, random groups.
2. Nikon Known Distance - 10 targets Win Nikon binoculars...one more division is added: Juniors
3. Bowtech Known Distance - women's winner wins a brand new Lady Hawk Bow. Others win Bowtech $$$

Then there is the 100+ targets that you can come and shoot. $40.00 gets you all those targets and 3 entires for prizes (over $6,000 worth given away at each shoot - 12 new bows, arrows, rests, rangefinders,etc) Cadets under 11 shoot free for 2 days with a paying adult (Bowtech gives one cadet each shoot a brand new rascal bow) and Juniors 12-17 shoot 2 days from $20.00 and are also entered into the prize drawings!

Many of the targets, of course, are the Rinehart competition targets but you will have REAL fun is in some of the R100 Targets: 17 foot Polar Bears, African game targes, Jaws - taller than 2 men, and many more!

If you like to shoot - want to get others involved - or just want to win some door prizes, you really need to come to this! I designed this to give all archers, competition, novice, kids, those wanting to work on their game, ALL archers can come and find what they like! 

EVERYONE is welcome to shoot, to compete, have a great time and maybe win some awesome prizes!

If you want info, email me at [email protected] and I will send all the lo-down!


----------



## hawgsticker (Jan 7, 2003)

*Rinehart 100*

I know that there is one at the end of March at Whitetail Country Outpost. That's in Tennessee Colony, Texas which is about an hour and a half outside of Dallas. Sorry I don't have info on any others, but I'll do my best to find out about other R-100 tourneys in other states. It is a 2 day shoot - 50 targets each day.

H


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

Where are these shoots going to be? Any in up here in the great state of Wisconsin??????????????


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

Wisconsin has one August 2 & 3 in Oconto Falls


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

Do you have any of the specifics on the info about this shoot? (earlier you mentioned a flyer)


----------



## James Evans (Aug 15, 2002)

Bigtime. what are you looking for. most of the stuff has been covered above. If you need directions let me know. they are members of the NEWAA, they have a few other shoots from now until Aug. Let me know, Jamie


----------



## NCarrowslinger (Feb 13, 2003)

Are there any of these near North Carolina or Virginia?


----------



## bowfiddler (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you sure there is that many classes in the money shoot? I hope there is but the paper I have didn't say anything but money shoot $60 entry 65% payback.


----------



## bowfiddler (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you sure there is that many classes in the money shoot? I hope there is but the paper I have didn't say anything but money shoot $60 entry 65% payback.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Anyone attending the one in Arkansas this weekend??????


----------



## bowfiddler (Aug 2, 2002)

I am planning to go. I am hoping to win one of the door prizes. I would still like to know if there is more than one money class. It is about 2 hours from my house. The weather forecast doesn't look very good though.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

about 3 hours out here myself. Hoping te weather gets better before I go


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*money class*

If you have shot for money at the national level (IBO ASA NETAA)
You can't shoot in the money class at an R100.

Th R100 is more to promote archery in areas that don't get big shoots.

It's not for Pros to stomp on locals.


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

Damnyankee, yes pro's can shoot in the money class at a R100. Go back up and read Susans post, there are 5 classes for money-PRO,open, limited, womens, and Traditional.........Jim


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

For the money shoot you do not shoot all 100. Its only 30. Most of the 100 targets do not have scoring rings.( the ones not in production) They did not give away a lady BowTech.They did give away the Rascal and 6 Genesis bows. The big prizes like the bows were giving out but no one was there to claim them.So they mailed them there winnings.( I was under the impression you had to be there) I was a little disappointed but I think I had it played up bigger than it was. JMHO


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*wrong*

If your a national level Pro you will be asked to not shoot for the $$$.

Already talked to some other Pros that went to the Gulfport shoot.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

There is NOT a PRO class


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

LX and Damnyankee......with all due respect....all I can attest to is what I see with my own two eyes and what I hear first hand......Susans(jheimershmidt) post lists the classes...Susan is the head Honcho....I was at the shoot in Arkansas last weekend......it so happens that 2 of the gentleman that I was with won 2 of the money classes.....one won the Pro side....one won the amatuer open.....I quess that I am an idiot....that I dont know what Im talking about......I must have been halucinating......and I dont even do drugs...........Jim


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Festus

Whoa Cat never called you an idiot. But on my flyer it only list OPen....Woman.....Limited....Traditional. But if Pros can shoot than it my bad. Who was the Pro that won? I couldnt hear nothing over that PA system they had. And what did you think of the shoot? The club that helped with the land and etc. was great. My hats off to Ingrams (hope thats right) for the job and people they had to help.But I was let down overall about the whole shoot on Rinehart's part.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*read*

If you read the article in this months 3D Times it talks about this issue.

I know Susan, and I don't think she would have let it go into print if it wasn't so.


----------



## Billy Wilson (Nov 7, 2002)

*Rinehart R 100 target shoot !*

I email rinehart --I have the hole shoot form Susan I'm going to
The shoot in June -21-22 in battle cheek MI ! sounds like a fun shoot! my hole family going to shoot in it!!


----------



## bowfiddler (Aug 2, 2002)

I was at the shoot in Arkansas. Only 2 money classes amateur and pro. The weather was awful.


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

LX, The gentleman that won the Pro side is a semi-Pro named Shane Auman, There also was an ASA women pro shooting it as well. the regular Open was won by Roger Patton....My archery dealer......I enjoyed the shoot but was not crazy about the lack of scoring areas on some of the exotics.

Damnyankee, Dude I dont have to read it....I was there.....I saw the cash$$$$$......they didnt know of a seperate class until being told......if you would like numbers of the people involved, just let me know......I dont know if they are doing it for the rest of the shoots, but they did it in Arkansas.....this is a fact.......Jim


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Festus

Roger wasnt the one that won the target for the most shooters was he? 15


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

Bowfiddler, as I understand it they had all 5 classes but I dont think there was anyone shooting in the womens and limited classes. There were 3 guys that shot Traditional with Larry Browning taking home $117......Jim


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

LX.....I dont think so, we were not there on sunday, I will ask him about it.......Jim


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah Larry is from my neck of the woods.....And man can he shoot...I had to add up his score card at the last shoot and had to pull out my toes to add up all them 12 s


----------

